# Dollars wanted



## Jakey (11/12/15)

Hi Guys. since the post earlier by @Cruzz_33 i was wondering if there is anybody else who is looking at offloading some dollars.

Please PM me if you do.

*extra cash might help you get that Christmas gift you wanted. a new mod, juices, anything.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

